# Lenihan: Ireland to apply for rescue package



## TSThomas (21 Nov 2010)

http://www.rte.ie/news/2010/1121/economy.html


----------



## theresa1 (21 Nov 2010)

Fasten your seatbelts.


----------



## Whatif (21 Nov 2010)

*Game over*

It is not game over - there is no need for such a conclusion.  In short, the adults are now in charge and that is not a bad thing.  We need to take this deal and then get on with it - enough chattering ad nauseum.

WhatIf


----------



## Whatif (21 Nov 2010)

*Game over*

It is not game over - there is no need for such a conclusion.  In short, the adults are now in charge and that is not a bad thing.  We need to take this deal and then get on with it - enough chattering ad nauseum.

WahtIf


----------



## marti18 (21 Nov 2010)

thank you FF for all you did. you shower of B's!  may our so called government and banking system hold their heads up high    IN SHAME!
sorry for the language but we are screwed now


if people thought things were tough before......you aint seen nothing yet


----------



## Marietta (21 Nov 2010)

Whatif said:


> the adults are now in charge and that is not a bad thing.
> WahtIf


 

You mean the IMF and their EU counterparts are now in charge of course it is not a bad thing. At least we have a competant foreign delegation on our soil doing what needs to be done because our government was incapable of doing anything apart from trying to pull the wool over Irish people's eyes.


----------



## marti18 (21 Nov 2010)

Whatif said:


> It is not game over - there is no need for such a conclusion. In short, the adults are now in charge and that is not a bad thing. We need to take this deal and then get on with it - enough chattering ad nauseum.
> 
> WahtIf


 
so if the adults are in charge they will make the real decisions now....the kids ran the country before now and we all seen what they done and now the adults are coming in......god bless us is all i can say!


----------



## onq (21 Nov 2010)

Marietta said:


> You mean the IMF and their EU counterparts are now in charge of course it is not a bad thing. At least we have a competant foreign delegation on our soil doing what needs to be done because our government was incapable of doing anything apart from trying to pull the wool over Irish people's eyes.



+1 with what Marietta has posted.

This is not the worst that could have happened to us.
The boom and the Banks' perfidy and incompetence could have persisted.
They could have ended up owing so much that the position would be totally untenable.

Its looking at this point in time as if we can just about - with Europe and the IMF - hold it together and recover.
Ireland's Debt at 64% of GDP is not the issue here, it is our budget deficit at 14%, which is the worst in Europe.
Our unequalled boom in property terms masked the gross inefficiencies and overpayments in the public sector.

Harney has backpedaled suggesting the public sector pay was mistakenly compared to private sector pay instead of public sector pay abroad.
I would argue that this is the same private sector in the banking world that has royally messed with our economy.

Such comparisons are invidious - you pay what you can afford - there is no written law that says you get competence if you pay more.
Just look at the fools who ran the Irish banks and our government if you need proof positive of that.

ONQ.


----------



## Yorrick (21 Nov 2010)

Who elected "the kids" And dont use the old German excuse "we didn't know what was happening"

We have plenty examples of incompetence from all political parties as well as glorifying selfish independents starting with Tony Gregory and joined by Healy Rae etc


----------



## Westie123 (21 Nov 2010)

Well, it's been on the Sky news at 8pm that ireland has formally applied for a bailout 

Ireland RIP.


----------



## canicemcavoy (21 Nov 2010)

Amazingly, we had to rely on foreign channels; RTE showed a small part, then cut the feed when Vincent Brown started asking questions. An absolute disgrace.


----------



## cml387 (21 Nov 2010)

Fair dues to Askaboutmoney.
Although Politics.ie and Boards.ie collapsed under the weight of posts,AAM carried on regardless.
Now where's that irony smiley


----------



## Tentman (21 Nov 2010)

cml387 said:


> Fair dues to Askaboutmoney.
> Although Politics.ie and Boards.ie collapsed under the weight of posts,AAM carried on regardless.
> Now where's that irony smiley



Well, if you said anything here similar to whats said boards.ie, you'd get banned. That why its so quiet here


----------



## canicemcavoy (21 Nov 2010)

cml387 said:


> Fair dues to Askaboutmoney.
> Although Politics.ie and Boards.ie collapsed under the weight of posts,AAM carried on regardless.
> Now where's that irony smiley


 
There was hardly any posting about it here, or was the reason for a smiley?


----------



## allthedoyles (21 Nov 2010)

onekeano said:


> and RTE reports that Cowan "intends to lead Fianna Fail into the next election"
> 
> What a guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Roy


 
It cannot be allowed to happen -- He has to take responsibility .

Lenihan seems to be a more believable politician .


----------



## Westie123 (21 Nov 2010)

allthedoyles said:


> It cannot be allowed to happen -- He has to take responsibility .
> 
> Lenihan seems to be a more believable politician .



more believable than who??????????


----------



## Marietta (21 Nov 2010)

Tentman said:


> Well, if you said anything here similar to whats said boards.ie, you'd get banned. That why its so quiet here


 

Too much censorship going on here, if you say anything against the establishment your comments get deleted.


----------



## Marietta (21 Nov 2010)

allthedoyles said:


> It cannot be allowed to happen -- He has to take responsibility .
> 
> Lenihan seems to be a more believable politician .


 

Lenihan & Co have lied to the people all week, the quicker he resigns all the better. We were kept in the dark for long enough by the fianna fail brigade, time to get real.


----------



## seantheman (21 Nov 2010)

Yorrick said:


> Who elected "the kids" And dont use the old German excuse "we didn't know what was happening"
> 
> We have plenty examples of incompetence from all political parties as well as glorifying selfish independents starting with Tony Gregory and joined by Healy Rae etc


 
Ah i'ts great to see there's still some dye in the wool FF'ers about, Sure it wasn't our fault at all. It was Jackie, Tony RIP, Enda and Eamonn's boys what did it!.....Alas poor Yorrick!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (21 Nov 2010)

Lenihan has it all sorted here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybhroG408SU


----------



## Yorrick (22 Nov 2010)

Sean the man, How did you jump to thatconclusion? Do you work in the Dept of Finance.

A political system which allows a few individuals to restrict Governments from proper budgeting and a constituency system based on clientism has played a major part over 90 years in us not having effective administration.

" Dont cut the public service  because there is 2000 of them living in my constituency"
If the Minister for Health wants cut backs suggest closing this inefficient hospital because it is in the Taoiseachs constituency and see how far it will go etc


----------



## seantheman (22 Nov 2010)

Yorrick said:


> A political system which allows a few individuals to restrict Governments from proper budgeting and a constituency system based on clientism has played a major part over 90 years in us not having effective administration.


 
You have to remember that the few who are seen to be holding the government to ransom, were invited to form this very government because FF didn't have the numbers. You can't blame Tony Gregory for trying to serve the North inner city as well as possible or likewise Jackie HR in Kerry.
Your previous post seems to be absolving the main party in Government of blame and passing it onto the few independents


----------

